# Missing javac file



## dannygreen2012 (Jul 23, 2012)

I have downloaded the SDK file numerous times and still fail to find the javac file. All the other files such as javacpl, javaws, etc seem to be there but not javac.
I have uninstalled and reinstalled to no avail.
I am running a Dell Inspiron with Windows XP.
Does anyone have any ideas?
Please


----------



## 060456F (Jun 27, 2008)

Where are you searching for javac. Let's say you installed java
on 'C:\Program Files', then your javac file should be in

'C:\Program Files\Java\jdk(your_version)\bin


----------



## dannygreen2012 (Jul 23, 2012)

Thank you for the reply.
My current structure is as follows
C:/Program Files
/Java
/com
/eclipse
/jre7 
............ jdk-7u5-windows-i586
/META-INF

When I run the jdk file nothing seems to happen.
Any suggestions....


----------



## 060456F (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi,

it seems like you are looking for the javac file within the eclipse folder. It might work, but I've never tried. I would suggest, that you install the JDK seperately so that you can use it as a general sdk for you development purpose.

You can download the JDK in the following URL.

http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html

click the icon named java, and perform you installation. You should be ok..


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

You must install the JDK separately. Otherwise, eclipse also will fail one day for sure. If you have latest eclipse, download the latest JDK (hey, in Java, that is JDK, not SDK. Name has changed years back). 

After downloading and installing, do the following to set the environment variables


1. Right click on your "Computer" icon or go to start > and right click on the "computer". Select "Properties" from the right click menu.

2. Click on "Advanced System Settings" which is located left side of the properties window. It will take you to the "Advanced" tab in the "System Properties" window.

3. At the very bottom, there is a button called "Environment Variables". Click on that.

4. Now, Under the "User Variables" section, click on "New" button

5. Give "PATH" as the variable name

6. Give the location of the JAVA SDK "bin" folder as the variable value. If you have installed java in the default location where the program automatically installs it, then the path would be "C:\Program Files\Java\jdk1.6.0_26\bin" . Click "OK" close other related windows also by clicking "OK".

7. Now, go to cmd

8. Type "javac" (without double quotes). If the JAVA is properly installed, cmd will give you a list of commands which is used by javac command. Otherwise "Command Not Found" or any other related error will be generated.


----------

